# Any Denon 3808ci owners out there?



## Schnockered Penguin (Jan 17, 2009)

My apologies if this is not the proper forum to ask this question, any direction would be appreciated. Long story short, I'm trying to set up the internet radio function for the first time and I can't even find "Internet Radio" on any of the GUI screens. Have I missed somthing? Have I mistakingly clicked something? If anyone can help or point me in the right direction that would be awesome! I will provide more details if anyone is interested. Thanks!


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Schnockered Penguin said:


> My apologies if this is not the proper forum to ask this question, any direction would be appreciated. Long story short, I'm trying to set up the internet radio function for the first time and I can't even find "Internet Radio" on any of the GUI screens. Have I missed somthing? Have I mistakingly clicked something? If anyone can help or point me in the right direction that would be awesome! I will provide more details if anyone is interested. Thanks!


You need to switch to the NET/USB source. You should be able to find it from there.


----------



## Schnockered Penguin (Jan 17, 2009)

Nothing listed there. I had internet radio thru a ASD-3W dock(went thru 3 of those, complete wast of $), so i had never looked for it on the reciever. The 'network setup' appears to be fine. I double checked that I hadn't deleted the 'source'. I'm lost! and of course the manual is sooooo much help...


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

If that doesn't do it, you might need to do a hard reset to bring that input back to life. This will however return all setting back to factory default.

Here is a thread from AVS that has more than you could ever learn on the 3808 and networking, upgrades, etc...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Schnockered Penguin said:


> Nothing listed there. I had internet radio thru a ASD-3W dock(went thru 3 of those, complete wast of $), so i had never looked for it on the reciever. The 'network setup' appears to be fine. I double checked that I hadn't deleted the 'source'. I'm lost! and of course the manual is sooooo much help...


After you switch to the NET/USB source, I think you just need to arrow up or down until you get to Internet Radio. I'm not home right now, so I can't confirm.


----------



## Schnockered Penguin (Jan 17, 2009)

David, I beleive you are correct, that's where the flow charts in the manual suggest it should be, but not on my unit! 

John, thank you, I will check that out, but I'm not looking forward to resetting everything but if it fixes it, it'll be worth it. Any downside/risk to a hard reset?


----------



## Schnockered Penguin (Jan 17, 2009)

no luck with the reset....grr


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like a nice Receiver - As suggested above visit AVS Forum is your Receiver connected to your local network? Wired or wireless? if wired can you connect a laptop to the cable and get to the internet?

If you are connected to the internet make sure you are running the latest firmware form the MFG site. How to update the receiver should be in your owners manual.


----------



## Schnockered Penguin (Jan 17, 2009)

Wired connection to the network _seems_ to be fine. Conductivity lights on the back of the receiver and on the router blink. I have tried connecting directly out of the modem with no differnce. I have been reluctant to upgrade the firmware due to what seems to be a certain nightmare from what I have read. What strikes me as odd is the fact that there seems to be nowhere to even attempt to select internet radio. I was hoping the reset would have (possibly) cleared anything that would have changed to allow the ASW Dock to receive internet radio. I would try using the ASW again, however it is dead(again, for the 3rd time). still confused....


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a ONKYO 609 and on my remote (under inputs) I select (net) and then the Onkyo menu displays, And I can select (DNLA) or one of nine other internet Apps to play music.

Onkyo adds Providers along and that is part of the software update from them as new services come along.

I doubt you receiver is much different.

Do you not get a menu (on your TV) Display? That is How I go about updating the Firm ware.

Another thought- DO you have a firewall The receiver may be blocked from out going connections?


----------



## Schnockered Penguin (Jan 17, 2009)

wouldn't connecting straight to the modem by-pass any firewalls I would have in-place?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Can you open the 3808 from your PC? (Just enter its IP address into your browser's URL)


----------

